# Pulled Venison Loin



## tony111 (Dec 1, 2007)

I had a pair of venison loins that I had no room for in my brine that I am doing 2 large hams in . I had already injected them with brine so I just hung them in the unheated section of my shop overnight [38 F] The next morning I went out to clean the butcher area and decided to throw then in the smoker. Smoked for about 5 hours to 160 and took them out and wraped in foil and put in a igloo cooler. A friend stoped by and we got into the beer and it was several hours before I got to take them to the house.
The Mrs. and I unwraped them and the were so tender I decided to pull them like pork. I remembered SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce in the pork section and whiped it up. 
This was without a doubt the best venison I have ever had . Sent the wife to town today so we could make some coleslaw to put the sandwiches.
Just thought I would share this here and say thanks to all that post the great info.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

Tony,
     Sounds like you had quite a feast. Glad to hear it. I too enjoy Florida Jeff's finishing sauce. I never do a butt without it. I'm now anxious to try it on venison. Perhaps this weekend. Thanks for the post.


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 1, 2007)

Tony , great story , sounds like you were havin some fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 thanks for sharing with us ... it sounds like  that sauce is excellent on venison ,I know it's become one of my favs on pork ,gonna have to try it on the venison


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice! Sounds like they turned out perfectly! ENjoy!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 1, 2007)

tony111
Sounds great, I don't know why but I never thought about trying it with venison? Thanks for posting, much appreciated.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Sounds good....

I did two pieces of loin last night and some chops.... Sorry no qview.... Had some folks over and it turned out pretty good too..... we were all drinkin' and throwing darts in the "Busted Luck hangout"... and i kinda dried out the chops!! But the loin- rubbed and wrapped in bacon was GOOD!!!! They were form the three i got last weekend.


----------



## goat (Dec 1, 2007)

Tony, That sounds like a winner from this side of the computer screen.


----------

